
On-The-Fly Garbage Collection: An Exercise in Cooperation (1978) [pdf] - mpweiher
http://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/garbage.pdf
======
kristianp
(1978)

~~~
wbl
And still relevant. Some things don't change.

~~~
Tade0
One of the professors at the University I graduated from used to say:
"Basically everything in this(IT) industry was invented during the seventies.
It's only now that we're able to use all that knowledge."

~~~
mpweiher
On the one hand that's kind of cool, but also really sad. We should do better.

~~~
hinkley
There was a lot of progress on GC in the nineties, a couple advances in type
theory, a new way to organize databases, and at least two new families of
compression algorithm. It's not all downhill.

~~~
wbl
I'm not aware of the GC progress. Generational with compacting young and mark-
sweep old has been around since Smalltalk irrc. Was it making it concurrent?

~~~
hinkley
Every issue of SIGPLAN in the late nineties had a new paper on improvements or
alternatives to generational collectors. Off the top of my head, page marking,
to reduce old generation collection, then we had pretenuring and that expanded
into escape analysis in 99 or the '00s

Superpipelining interpreters and inlining polymorphic dispatch are some of my
favorites for the '00s.

~~~
naasking
The first cycle collectors for reference counting too, so backup tracing
wasn't required.

